# Is this fescue? Or nutsedge? or Quackgrass?



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey,

I thought it was fescue first, big circular patches of it. But that would be odd, circular patches and the number of patches is increasing.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

That close-up looks more like annual rye than nutsedge. Sedges don't have those ligules coming off a stem, they tiller off the root in a bunch form. They also have a defined fold down the middle, a-la KBG.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

corneliani said:


> That close-up looks more like annual rye than nutsedge. Sedges don't have those ligules coming off a stem, they tiller off the root in a bunch form. They also have a defined fold down the middle, a-la KBG.


It can't be annual rye, it comes back every year and doesnt go to seed.


----------



## Hendermp (Oct 19, 2020)

The close up looks like quack grass which I have been struggling with. The patch in the yard looks more like nutsedge. So there is a selective herbicide for nutsedge. You should try that and see if it dies.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Belgianbillie definitely not nutsedge. I'm guessing quackgrass and would treat far same.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

so what? light dose of certainty?


----------

